# Swedish: människa vs. person



## qiaozhehui

Finns det någon skillnad mellan orden människa och person? 

Kan man säger, t. ex., både "fem personer" och "fem människor"? Betyder de samma sak?

Kan man säger både "han är en bra person" och "han är en bra människa"?


----------



## oskhen

qiaozhehui said:


> Finns det någon skillnad mellan orden människa och person?
> 
> Kan man säger, t. ex., både "fem personer" och "fem människor"? Betyder de samma sak?
> 
> Kan man säger både "han är en bra person" och "han är en bra människa"?



Native speakers correct me, but I suppose it's the same difference as the English "human" and "person". Technically, a person need not be a human, does it? God, for instance.


----------



## jonquiliser

Självklart kan man säga både "fem personer" och "fem människor"!  Beror på sammanhanget när man väljer ena och när man väljer andra .

Det finns väl vissa skillnader - men ibland kan och används orden synonymt. "Bra människa" har mer moral(ist)isk klang än "bra person" (eller "bra typ"). 

Ifall ni är en grupp på fem som ska på restaurang är det  "fem pers(oner)" som gäller, annars handlar det om att ni är fem människor och t.ex. två hundar.


----------



## Jciriu

Hej!

Jag tror att jag behöver fler exempel 
Hur skulle man översätta den här meningen (tagit från George Orwells "Djurens Gård") ??: "Krig är krig. En död människa är en bra människa".

Dessutom, när använder man ordet "folk"? Jag blir konfunderad med "folk","männsika" och "person".

Tack så mycket


----------



## violins

Hej!

Som nämns ovan så är
Människa = Human (Neil Armstrong var den första människan som landade på månen)
Person = Person (I min bil får det plats 5 personer)
och
Folk = A group of people. (Det är mycket folk på stan idag)

I vissa fall kan även folk betyda population, men oftast används då istället ordet befolkning.
"Folk" avser ett obestämt antal individer. Man kan alltså inte säga fem folk om fem personer. 
Om man säger fem folk menar man närmast "five groups of people"

I övrigt används dessa begrepp, mig veterligen, i princip på samma sätt som deras engelska motsvarigheter.


----------



## Advent

Jciriu: "War is war. A dead human is a good human". En människa som är död är en bra människa, på engelska säger Snöboll: "_The only good human being is a dead one_". Jag tycker nog att detta är en bättre översättning då det betyder att det enda sättet en människa kan vara bra är om denna är död.
El único ser humano bueno es el que está muerto.


----------



## Jciriu

OK, thanks violins and Advent! 

Men jag tror jag har fler frågor. Vad händer när det kommer till pluralis? Vad är det för skillnad mellan "personer" och "människor"? 
"Det finns fem människor i rummet" eller "Det finns fem personer i rummet"? 

Nu förstår jag "folk", men "person, människa, personer, människor" förvirrar mig fortfarande...

Skulle någon ge fler exempel? 

Tusen tack!


----------



## violins

Jciriu said:


> OK, thanks violins and Advent!
> 
> Men jag tror jag har fler frågor. Vad händer när det kommer till pluralis? Vad är det för skillnad mellan "personer" och "människor"?
> "Det finns fem människor i rummet" eller "Det finns fem personer i rummet"?
> 
> Nu förstår jag "folk", men "person, människa, personer, människor" förvirrar mig fortfarande...
> 
> Skulle någon ge fler exempel?
> 
> Tusen tack!




jonquilizer förklarar detta ganska bra ovan. Om man talar om människan som art eller om det erfordras av sammanhanget att förtydliga att det rör sig om en individ av arten människa använder man begreppet människa. 

"Det sitter fem personer i bilen" (här är det överflödigt att använda ordet människa. Det skulle bara låta konstigt.) 
"Människor lever i regel i mer än 70 år" (har att göra med arten människas livslängd)
"Människor behöver syre för att andas" (samma här)
"Det är två människor och en hund i huset" (man talar om en annan art och då är det lämpligt att använda begreppet människa också)
"Det är två personer i huset" (här är det överflödigt att använda ordet människa. Det skulle bara låta konstigt. ) 

Om jag skulle säga "Det bor två människor i huset" till en lustigkurre skulle han kanske svara "Ja, vad annars skulle de vara? Zombies?" eller utgå ifrån att det finns fler arter i huset, t.ex. djur.


----------



## Jciriu

Åhhh!
Nu tror jag att jag fattar 
Väldigt bra förklarat för mig som har svårigheter när det kommer till andra språk!

Tack så mycket


----------



## Jciriu

Hej igen!

Jag höll på att läsa tidningen just nu och hittade den här: "......hittills under revolten och det följande inbördeskriget, där totalt över 100000 människor redan har dött och miljoner tvingats på flykt."
Skulle det inte vara överflödigt att använda ordet människor?? Vad annars skulle de vara? 
Skulle det låta konstigt om man skulle använda personer i detta fallet?

Tack så mycket.


----------



## violins

Hej igen!
Hmm det har du faktiskt rätt i. Baserat på vad jag sa borde människa låta fel här, men det gör det inte.
I sammanhanget låter människa bättre än person, men jag kan faktiskt inte svara på varför. Det hade gått bra att säga personer också, men jag hade nog sagt människor med. Kanske för att det handlar om döden, kanske för att det är så stort antal människor. Jag vet faktiskt inte.

Jag är ledsen att jag inte kan hjälpa dig mer än så här. Jag kan bara ge några exempel och riktlinjer att hålla sig efter men eftersom jag inte är språkforskare så vet jag inte om det finns några tydliga regler som ger när man ska använda respektive begrepp. Det kommer naturligt för mig. Men jag vidhåller ändå att om du är osäker är det bäst att använda "person". Människa borde i regel främst användas när man pratar om människan som art. Men bevisligen finns det undantag.


----------



## Jciriu

Hej violins!

Ingen fara. Det kanske är ett exempel på begrepp som man måste lära sig medan att lyssna :S
Men tack för dina förklaring i alla fall. De har varit helt värdefulla


----------

